# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Thiết bị khí nén, Jig, phụ tùng CNC

## Ngọc Mai Vth

Công ty JADE M TECH

Chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm: 
👉👉Thanh trượt
👉👉Vòng bi
👉👉Khí nén


📣📣 Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn hỗ trợ
📣📣 Ms.Ngọc Mai
📞📞 0958 533 691

----------

